
Ask HN: Anyone from DigitalOcean hang out here on HN? - andrewstuart
I have some questions for you...... I don&#x27;t seem to be able to get the attention of any technical people at Digital Ocean via any other channel....
======
jarland
I'm sure I'm around here somewhere ;)

You can open a support ticket any time and we'll do our best to answer any
questions you have. You can also email me at my name here @digitalocean.com.

